

BootMed Plus 1.0 Released - Download for free for a limited time. - jaketeater
http://www.bootmedplus.com/download-bootmed-plus-for-free/

======
sranonimo
hmm, selling a linux live cd - is this legal?

~~~
icebraining
Yes, of course. There's some caveats if it's based on some existing distro,
but in general yes.

~~~
sranonimo
it appears to be based on an ubuntu live cd

~~~
icebraining
Then as long as they don't use Canonical's trademarks (the UBUNTU name and
symbol) or they get a license from them, they should be, although IANAL.

All the software in Ubuntu is Free (as in Libre) which means it can be
distributed and sold by anyone.

